

Show HN: Stool – a client-based alternative to jsPerf - axg
https://github.com/albertxing/stool

======
fiatjaf
How does it work? Can I write my snippets in my own editor?

~~~
axg
Stool is just a benchmarking utility for comparing JavaScript snippets. For
each test case you enter a name and the code you want to run.

You can definitely code in your own editor, and copy/paste the JS into the
text box.

Note however the tool is not meant for large amounts of JavaScript (e.g. not
for comparing entire files), but rather for comparing specific atomic
implementations (comparing sort algorithms, methods of query DOM elements,
etc).

